# Chauncey,OH - #6 Gunter, M Young, bk/tan Athens Co



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

IF NOT CLAIMED BY OWNER AVAILABLE THURSDAY, OCTOBER 2nd


Athens County Dog Shelter 
Chauncey, OH 
740-593-5415


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12035539


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

Opps................sorry ! Thought I forgot somethin !


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

BUMP


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

IF NOT CLAIMED BY OWNER AVAILABLE THURSDAY, OCTOBER 2nd
More About Gunter - 6
Wow. Gunter is a dog that has a wonderful disposition and is quite the beauty. He is bound to turn heads while out and about. He has a "lazy" ear but that just seems to add to his character. A really handsome dog that kenneled up nicely when his pictures were done.

It is *VERY IMPORTANT* to CALL and stop by in person!! The dogs are held as long as there is space. It could be 2 weeks or just 3 DAYS, so, please, if you are interested CALL!!!!! 

Athens County Dog Shelter
13333 State Route 13
Millfield, OH
Phone: 740-593-5415


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*

Claimed by Owner!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Athens County Chauncey,OH Gunter bk/tan M*










Oh GOOOOOD ! Thanks for the update !


----------

